# Sick leave



## ladylore (Jun 13, 2008)

Tom urgently needs a few days off work, but knows that his boss will not allow him to take leave. So he thinks, ?maybe if I act crazy, my boss will tell me to take a few days off.? So Tom hangs upside down from the ceiling and starts to make funny noises. 

Mary, his blonde assistant asks him what he thinks he?s doing. Tom tells her he?s pretending to be a light bulb so the boss will think he?s crazy and give him a few days off. Two minutes later the boss comes into the office and asks Tom, "What are you doing?" 

When Tom tells him he?s a light bulb, the boss says, "You?re clearly stressed out. Go home and recuperate for a couple of days." 

Tom jumps down and walks out of the office. When Mary starts to follow him, the boss asks her, "And where do you think you're going, madam?" 

She replies, "I'm going home too, I can't work in the dark!"


----------



## braveheart (Jun 13, 2008)

That made me laugh!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 13, 2008)

It made me smile


----------



## Halo (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh, I needed it :rofl:


----------

